# Tacoma Pulling a 6x12*



## colonelreb89 (May 24, 2010)

What do you guys think about my tacoma pulling the 6x12 from Mississippi to ND? I pulled it on a 5hr trip already and it did ok as far as milage, but i'm a little hesitant to take it on the 24hr or so drive.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

just don't drive 80 up the interestate. If their is a strong north wind it might take a few extra hrs.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats a damn far drive for a 6 banger...it seems like there is always some kinda wind..


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Everyone will tell you different opinions. I have a 6 banger in my colorado and pull a 6 x 12 all over. Just watch your truck. If your any kind of mechanic, just watch the temp, maybe take a break half way and let it cool and check the tranny if you have the sensors or tools. keep it in towning gear or out of over drive and like said, only drive it as fast as it wants to go.


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

im pulling a 6*10 with a ranger with the 3.0 v6 5 speed. like said above keep it out of overdrive and dont push it past its limit. wind is guaranteed and most likely a headwind. north wind is predominant seems like around here....especially if you are driving into it :wink: just take it easy and give yourself plenty of time and you will be fine.


----------



## PopaRobH (Sep 19, 2010)

I towed a 16 foot travel trailer 1000 miles from San Francisco CA to Spokane WA with a Toyota Highlander 6 cylinder AT last summer. The trailer weighed close to 3000 lbs gross and did not have working electric brakes. The Toyota Tacoma pickup with 6 cylinder engine is about the same weight capacity and power as the highlander and it should haul a 6 x 12 trailer over a long distance without any major trouble as long as the weight capacity of the trailer and towing vehicle is not exceeded, however there are a couple things to be careful of:

Braking distance is greatly reduced when towing a trailer. Drive slow and be extra careful in mountains and tight turns.

Driving for long distances, especially uphill or against the wind and during hot weather will tend to overheat the transmission. If the weather conditions are very hot, you might consider driving at night or start very early in the morning. If this is just a one time trip, your transmission will most likely be fine as long as you keep an eye on the warning lights and don't push it too much. If you haul heavy loads over long distances regularly, consider adding a transmission cooler to the vehicle.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a 2007 yota with the 4.0 and i pulled a 6x12 with no problem at all. GO YOTAS


----------



## SNOTS (Feb 27, 2010)

Go a head and pull it. If it breaks down you cans stop and buy a ford and put the toyota in the trailer. 6x12..... it should fit! haha


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

SNOTS said:


> Go a head and pull it. If it breaks down you cans stop and buy a ford and put the toyota in the trailer. 6x12..... it should fit! haha


Or a Chev, but i like it.. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Save Hens said:


> SNOTS said:
> 
> 
> > Go a head and pull it. If it breaks down you cans stop and buy a ford and put the toyota in the trailer. 6x12..... it should fit! haha
> ...


No no, you stop and buy the chevy after the ford quits, then you can stack them in the trailer and pull it home with a real truck!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

like a tacoma right... :wink:


----------

